# إستفسار بخصوص السقف الساقط



## تامر أمين محمد (29 أغسطس 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
السادة المهندسين الافاضل
ما هو الحد الادني لقيمة سقوط السقف الساقط (المسافه بين السقف الساقط والسقف الحقيقي) لتكون مناسبة لاتنفيذ أعمال الحريق داخل غرفة فندقيه مع العلم بان سقوط مدخل الغرفه 60 سم.


----------



## eng amr2012 (31 أغسطس 2015)

والله يا بشمهندس انت لازم تكون عارف انت ماشي معاك ابة في السقف الساقط
بمعني انت موجود في السقف الساقط دكت تكييف ومواسير صرف او مواسير تغذية او الكابل تراي 
لان السقف الساقط لية ترتيب معين
1- الكابل تراي
2- مواسير الصرف
3- مواسير التغذية
4- الدكت
5- مواسير الفاير
فانت لازم تكون عارف اولا مين موجود معاك في السقف الساقط ووتعمل كورديناشن بينك وبين الاقسام الاخري لتفادي الـ clashes
ومبدئيا السقف الساقط بيكون محكوم بمسافة بيحددها ليك المعماري في بادئ الامر ولو من خلال الحسبات ممكن تحدث اي زيادة يتم الرجوع الي المعماري لمعرفة ما اذا كان في الامكانية زيادة السقف الساقط او لا


----------



## تامر أمين محمد (30 سبتمبر 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

